

Hr 3606 (crowd funding) bill passes senate - feydr


======
feydr
I was really disappointed that 1884 was tacked on -- it forces funds to be
raised through a 3rd party intermediary rather than direct general
solicitation -- oh well, baby steps, baby steps

